# I got this cigar from an American truck driver...



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

It's a JR Calidad Suprema. Smells like Calidad Crap. Whats the consensus? I'm not much into the non-cubans.

:cb


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Well, prepare to try a non-Cuban _turd_...


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Well, prepare to try a non-Cuban *Suprema* _turd_...


Fixed that for you. :ss


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

cricky101 said:


> Fixed that for you. :ss


:r:r:r
Tell us what you honestly think :r
This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Well, prepare to try a non-Cuban _turd_...


Yeah thats what I thought. Something that smells like that should be sold at a farmers market. I don't think I'm gonna smoke it, I'll give it to my friend who's a fake cigar lover, doesn't know what a cigar is supposed to taste like. Here you go buddy, enjoy.


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Did he gift it to you? If so, then way to be appreciative for someones gesture, even if it didn't live up to your utmost standards.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Banky said:


> Did he gift it to you? If so, then way to be appreciative for someones gesture, even if it didn't live up to your utmost standards.


 agreed. true it might not be something one of such high class as yourself would enjoy, but it's good enough for the guy that was nice enough to give it to you so give it a try... if you're just going to get online to bitch about it why didn't you try doing it to the guys face.

Quote from the rules page: "CLUB STOGIE STRICTLY ADHERES TO THE 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR.
- circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com

(AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere! "


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Banky said:


> Did he gift it to you? If so, then way to be appreciative for someones gesture, even if it didn't live up to your utmost standards.


One mans dog rocket is another mans best cigar. Trade it or pass it to someone who might enjoy it.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

True what Cigary said, it's all about personal preference. Try it, I just had a cuban that smelled horrible, almost like body odor. I tried it anyways, and it was the best cigar I've had so far.  It had great taste, didn't taste anything like it smelled. :ss


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Cigary said:


> One mans dog rocket is another mans best cigar. Trade it or pass it to someone who might enjoy it.


Yeah, but what Im saying is to give it a shot. The way it was stated came off as crass. Sure, its no cuban, but nobody gets what they want for christmas all the time, its just the idea of giving something to someone he didn't have to.


----------



## Ron21-007 (Dec 6, 2008)

Cigary said:


> One mans dog rocket is another mans best cigar. Trade it or pass it to someone who might enjoy it.


Exactly,...I still have a box of 1997 Papayo's that were given to me. The fact that someone gave me a full box, I was very greatful!!


----------



## Ron21-007 (Dec 6, 2008)

Actually all of the JR Alts have Calidad Suprema on the band, it could have been a JR Alt of anything!


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

LiveDog said:


> Yeah thats what I thought. Something that smells like that should be sold at a farmers market. I don't think I'm gonna smoke it, I'll give it to my friend who's a fake cigar lover, doesn't know what a cigar is supposed to taste like. Here you go buddy, enjoy.


Wait, does this cigar have kind of a "barnyard" or very slight manure smell... or maybe like a horse stable? To a lot of people that's actually a good thing and they see it as a promising sign. I have a few nice and dark cigars (not reputed to be dog rockets) that have this distinctive odor and I'm looking forward to trying them some day.... I think you should try it and see what you think. :2


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

#1 a retarded ignorant American truck driver gave it to me.
#2 i'm gonna give it to my friend.
#3 it's the thought that counts for sure.
#4 stop trying to start an argument.
#5 some of you guys are like little kids.

I just asked for an opinion of the cigar not an opinion on my morals and values, so cram it with walnuts! You know who you are.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

LiveDog said:


> #1 a retarded ignorant American truck driver gave it to me.
> #2 i'm gonna give it to my friend.
> #3 it's the thought that counts for sure.
> #4 stop trying to start an argument.
> ...


 Retarded ignorant AMERICAN truck driver?

Wow. Just wow. He was nice enough to give you a free cigar and you turn around and...

Nevermind. Not worth it.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

what an a** ****


----------



## narcolept (Jan 3, 2009)

piperman said:


> what an a** ****


+1. :hn


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

narcolept said:


> +1. :hn


Boy are you guys going to feel silly if it turns out the truck driver is in fact retarded.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

roarknumber1 said:


> Boy are you guys going to feel silly if it turns out the truck driver is in fact retarded.


 And he has a license to drive a truck?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

roarknumber1 said:


> Boy are you guys going to feel silly if it turns out the truck driver is in fact retarded.


And so what if he is, and how in the hell are we going to find this out. plus ld does this chit all the time.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

piperman said:


> And so what if he is, and how in the hell are we going to find this out. *plus ld does this chit all the time*.


 :tpd:


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> And he has a license to drive a truck?


I see you don't have a very high opinion of the retarded. Maybe he is just barely retarded.

I have a license and I'm pretty sure someone with an IQ of 45 could drive better than me.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

piperman said:


> And so what if he is, and how in the hell are we going to find this out. plus ld does this chit all the time.


random publicized roadside IQ test.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

roarknumber1 said:


> I see you don't have a very high opinion of the retarded.


 I feel I have a higher opinion of the handicapped than does the OP.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> I feel I have a higher opinion of the handicapped than does the OP.


I was joking. I didn't mean for you to take it that way.:ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

:tpd:


roarknumber1 said:


> I was joking. I didn't mean for you to take it that way.:ss


  Sorry.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

You people.

:r


----------



## Ron21-007 (Dec 6, 2008)

LiveDog said:


> #1 a retarded ignorant American truck driver gave it to me.
> #2 i'm gonna give it to my friend.
> #3 it's the thought that counts for sure.
> #4 stop trying to start an argument.
> ...


???Cram it with Walnuts???

:rYa killin me,..Ya killin me!!!


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Ron21-007 said:


> ???Cram it with Walnuts???
> 
> :rYa killin me,..Ya killin me!!!


The quote is actually, "cram it with walnuts ugly." Simpsons...anywho thank you to those who helped.


----------



## fallguy81 (Dec 31, 2008)

crappy or not nice gift, after 2 1/2 years at an interstate convience store all I got from truck drivers was bitched at for gas and food prices that I had nothing to do with and stupid un-informed non-factual single minded views of the govenment. i should pre-explain this was not from ALL truck drivers but the ones who did didnt stop for twenty minutes while the nices one were always in and out.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

fallguy81 said:


> crappy or not nice gift, after 2 1/2 years at an interstate convience store all I got from truck drivers was bitched at for gas and food prices that I had nothing to do with and stupid un-informed non-factual single minded views of the govenment. i should pre-explain this was not from ALL truck drivers but the ones who did didnt stop for twenty minutes while the nices one were always in and out.


That sucks.. it's tough having to deal with people you don't agree with isn't it. Believe it or not, just because someone drives a truck for a living doesn't mean they are stupid, and neither does their opinion on govt/politics mean they're ignorant just because you don't agree.(and no, this isn't a political discussion, just making a point).
Maybe they were bitching about gas prices getting at the point that if you were laid off then the price of gas could go down... I'm not saying ALL gas station employees are lazy (sound familliar?:tu), but almost every one I've ever been in had at least one person just standing around BS'ing while a couple of others pretended to do the occasional bit of work while they talked, and plenty that apparently thought gas station attendant was really a position that commanded respect so they were rude and stuck up to people coming in after work if they happened to be wearing boots with a little mud on them from a long day of work.


----------



## fallguy81 (Dec 31, 2008)

PipesandGOP said:


> That sucks.. it's tough having to deal with people you don't agree with isn't it. Believe it or not, just because someone drives a truck for a living doesn't mean they are stupid, and neither does their opinion on govt/politics mean they're ignorant just because you don't agree.(and no, this isn't a political discussion, just making a point).
> Maybe they were bitching about gas prices getting at the point that if you were laid off then the price of gas could go down... I'm not saying ALL gas station employees are lazy (sound familliar?:tu), but almost every one I've ever been in had at least one person just standing around BS'ing while a couple of others pretended to do the occasional bit of work while they talked, and plenty that apparently thought gas station attendant was really a position that commanded respect so they were rude and stuck up to people coming in after work if they happened to be wearing boots with a little mud on them from a long day of work.


 No...eventually I learned that all I had to do was walk away when they started to open their yaps and go on with opinons that arent even worth hearing...sound familliar :tu?!!? As for the other part its alittle hard to look and see other employees not doing their jobs when your the sole (at my former store anyway) person on the third shift.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know whether or not you are going to try it, and I'm not pushing you, but I would really like to hear how it tastes...

Rule of thumb: Never judge before you try.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 12, 2009)

Banky said:


> Did he gift it to you?


Gift? I think he probably just doesn't like Canadians. :r


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

TheStig said:


> Gift? I think he probably just doesn't like Canadians. :r


:r:r

I'll give it a try.....I'll let you know. Gonna need at least one full hour for this big cig.

Not all truck drivers are like that, just this one for sure. TRUST ME, I met the guy. 
PS I was wearing a Montreal Canadiens Touque and he said, "What is that, the cubs?", to which I replied, "no it's the *Montreal* Canadiens." He said, "*Where do they play*?" I said, "*MONTREAL CANADIENS." *He said, "I guess that makes sense."

Not all gas station attendants are lazy, I live within 60 seconds of three gas stations; Irving, Esso and Petro-Canada and none of the people working at any of them fit that stereotype.

Anywho getting off topic.....I'll give the thing a go. It's like a 10 cent cigar, how good can it be.:hn


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

LiveDog said:


> It's a JR Calidad Suprema. Smells like Calidad Crap. Whats the consensus? I'm not much into the non-cubans.
> 
> :cb


Never had a JR alt or second. Not sure which this one is but I wouldn't expect much. Id try whatever was givin to me tho, worst scenerio chuck it after some puffs.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

I finally got around to "smoking" this "cigar" the other day after I had it quarantined in its own humidor for a couple months. The barnyard cow tippin' smell was still there but all that yummy cedar took that down a few notches. Anyway I got about an inch and a half into it, put it under the kitchen faucet and placed it in a stainless steel garbage c...I mean humidor and never looked back. Exactly what I expected. Then, since my wife said I could smoke a cigar inside for my birthday, I went and grabbed one of my surefire Cubans.

JR Calidad Suprema = Calidad Crap.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Everyone wanted to put their two cents in last time, now nothing? No cynicism, no smart ass comments about how my opinion is wrong? Fox News will take me down a notch.....


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

LiveDog said:


> Everyone wanted to put their two cents in last time, now nothing? No cynicism, no smart ass comments about how my opinion is wrong? Fox News will take me down a notch.....


We all know that you exist to start trouble and generally don't have much good to contribute, so they choose to ignore you. Way to attempt to play the villain role though.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Banky said:


> We all know that you exist to start trouble and generally don't have much good to contribute, so they choose to ignore you. Way to attempt to play the villain role though.


I'm entitled to my opinion like everyone else. Just because I'm not a fruity nerd linger doesn't mean I have nothing to contribute. I just don't like cocky weirdo's who think they are right to say what ever they like without someone rebutting. Either way, the people who were constructive with my post, this is for you.

:boxing:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Banky said:


> We all know that you exist to start trouble and generally don't have much good to contribute, so they choose to ignore you. Way to attempt to play the villain role though.


Nope thats pretty much it..

We choose to ignore rather then feed the trolls.

Enjoy your smokes!

Shawn


----------

